# How to remove adhesive from painted walls before painting



## buffnrie (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone,

I have a question that I really hope someone can help me with.

We moved into our newly built home just about 3 years ago and set up our entertainment center downstairs and enclosed all the wires into a product called "Wiremold", which is a cord channel to hide wires. Well, to make a long story short, we have now decided to re-do the wiring and paint. We took the cord channelling off the originally painted walls, but it left the adhesive backing on the walls.

My question is...how do I get the adhesive stuff off the walls? I tried a blow dryer thinking heat would allow the adhesive to be balled up and removed, and I also tried a razor blade type tool, but neither worked.

I am really hoping someone can help me with this dilemma as I would really love to prime and paint.

Thanks,
Rie


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Goof-Off! is made for adhesive residue, among other things. Goo-B-Gone also works. It stinks like crazy, requires good ventilation, and will damage your existing paint, but it works. You will need to prime after using.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Oops! or Goof Off! should do it


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Or even something stronger.


----------

